# help students!



## kiri (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi,
I'm writing a report for school about what is required of an apprentice chef in order to become 'one of the best'. Any advice culinary students may be able to offer would be really appreciated, as would names of web sites or books i may be able to use.
thanx!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

To be the best, huh? Aside from the repeatedly mentioned talent, skill and knowledge. Heart and desire. Funny thing though. The two most important things to a chef (at least that's what I think) can't be taught. You simply can not pick up a book and study dedication. Read Michael Ruhlman's book "Making of a Chef, Mastering the Heat at the CIA". There was a part at the beginning where Ruhlman was telling his instructor he wouldn't be in class that day because of inclement weather. His instructor in a nutshell told him that for one, the school doesn't close. Class is on. If you want to be here you will be. Chefs don't call in sick. They don't say it's too cold out. Too wet. Too anything. If the chef know s/he has to be somewhere they **** well find a way to get there. 

I managed to score a gig as a fry cook while I'm in school. There was a day where I wish I could have called in. Probably should have. Didn't. My chef was happy. I wasn't because three line cooks did call in. So sick as a dog I had to be the saucier that night. And I don't know too much to run this station properly. Had I called in I may never had received the opportunity, though. I got through the night okay. By no stretch am I a model employee. I curse, swear, yell, argue, threaten and get threatened. To me from the little that I have seen, it's the unteachable things that seperate the good from the great.


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

What culinarian said. A strong work ethic and dedication is incredibly important. I know I would much rather work with someone that works hard and isn't the best in the world rather than a slacker that does great work when they decide to actualy work.

In all the jobs I've had I've been able to advance up through the ranks very quickly because when I work, I put 100% into my work. Which is kind of amusing because I am the exact opposite when it comes to just about everything else in my life. I'm slack about cleaning at home etc.

Matt


----------

